# Music for a cymbals aficionado?



## kas2626

My father has fallen in love with the dramatic sound of crash cymbals in classical pieces. He is even considering buying himself a set and taking lessons, just for very amateur use at home (my poor mother...). I would love to create a CD for him, with a playlist of music that features this instrument. Does anyone have any advice for me? Thanks in advance for any guidance offered!


----------



## nefigah

Are you looking for stuff with a lot of crashes, or rather something that makes particularly dramatic use of a single crash? I can think of an example or two of the latter (like in the 2nd movement of Bruckner's 7th), but can't help much on the "chock full of cymbals" category.


----------



## Aramis

Orchestral opening of Paganini's 1st violin concerto uses a lot of cymbals. Check out Perlman's recording, in others they often can be hardly heard.


----------



## Praine

There are a couple of pieces that come to mind that make extensive use of the crash symbol.

Dvorak - Slavonic Dances op. 46 - No. 7 (Make sure it's opus 46)
Dvorak - Carnival Overture op. 92
Debussy - Children's Corner, 6th Movement - Golliwog's Cakewalk (Orchestral version)

Of course, I'm probably missing out a few blatant examples, but if I think of more I'll post them here. I'm sure your dad will love these 3 pieces.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique in some movements, last one and another i think.


----------



## kas2626

Thank you all for such helpful and quick responses. I'm quite touched that you all would take the time to give my query some thought. I am really grateful for these recommendations, as I had been at a loss for how to even begin to do this research. Nefigah, my dad will surely enjoy both "chock full of cymbals" pieces and ones with just one, particularly dramatic crash. Thanks again...


----------

